# Pregunta sobre jack y RCA



## javi59o (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola, queria preguntar si pudieseis ayudarme con una duda que tengo.

Puedo unir un conector jack con un rca.Es decir, unir el rca izquierdo (blanco) 
con una anilla del conector jack y lo mismo con el derecho del rca.
Y si se pudiera, me podriais decir que cable conectar y donde, ya que en el jack
solo hay tres anillas y cada uno de los dos cables RCA tiene 2, en total 4.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2010)

Claro que puedes, ese cable ya lo venden hecho.
Los dos contactos externos de los RCA se unen y se conectan al mas lejano a la punta del jack.
Los dos del centro de los RCA, cada uno a uno; uno a la punto y otro al centro. Ahora no recuerdo como, pero lo peor que puede pasar es que escuches el canal derecho en el izquierdo y viceversa, cambias los RCA de sitio y listo.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 7, 2010)

Esto se a tratado otras veces.



Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 7, 2010)

Algo así:

No merece la pena hacerlos, vale más el trabajo y las piezas que lo que vale, a no ser que lo quieras a medida con 15 m, ya que uno de 1 a 1.5 m vale no más de 3 €, 3,5 e si me apuras. No pagues más por ellos, ni dorados ni nada, te valen igual.

Josefe17


----------



## javi59o (Sep 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias.Me ha ayudado bastante, pero tengo otra pregunta:
 ¿Podria sacar 2 conectores jack desde un RCA(es decir, un conector blanco y otro rojo)?
 Es para conectar a un home cinema una guitarra y un mp3.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 11, 2010)

Esto último no me queda muy claro.
Si quieres meter un dispositivo por canal, si que puedes, pero tienes que sacrificar uno de los canales estereos del MP3 ya que lo necesitas para la guitarra.

Saludos.


----------



## javi59o (Sep 11, 2010)

No perdon me quise referir a un conector blanco y otro rojo
¿No podria sacar izquierdo y derecho (estereo) para dos conectores jack?


----------



## Electronec (Sep 11, 2010)

Ahora me queda menos claro.

Perdona...¿Podrias subir un pequeño esquema de lo que pretendes?

Saludos.


----------



## javi59o (Sep 11, 2010)

A ver... olvida lo que te he dicho al principio, ¿hay alguna forma de sacar dos conectares jack de un solo RCA?.Para que se reprouzcan dos sonidos simultaneamente en un home cinema.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 11, 2010)

Haber................SI.
Pero te aconsejo poner un pequeño circuito mezclador.

Saludos.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 11, 2010)

hola a todos,
perdón por la intromisión pero ese conector negrito no se llama jack, aquí en México lo conocemos como mini plug, existen varios tipos de plug, el TRS(tip, ring, sleeve), el monoaural, TS(tip y sleeve) son de 6.2 o 6.1 creo en audio profesional, y los mini plug, como el que muestras con los conectores rca, hay otros mas pequeños que esos, son los que usan algunos celulares, tienen 3 cables internos y otros 5 cables, también existen mini plug de tip y sleeve, como los que usan para conectar algunos micrófonos o audífonos viejos, o hasta para entrada de corriente, después están los plug invertidos, que son los mas comunes en los eliminadores de corriente de algunos aparatos, el jack es la hembra donde entra el PLUG, sólo un comentario. siento la intromisión.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2010)

A ver si distinguimos el verbo ver del verbo haber.

Si, puedes sacar varias salidas de una pero bajas la impedancia. Si pones un par de ellas no pasa nada pero si pones demasiadas no funcionará bien.
Plug en inglés es enchufe, osea que mini plug es enchufe pequeño sea cual sea el tipo. jack es el nombre tanto de la hembra como del macho. Otra cosa será el lenguaje coloquial en ciertos ámbitos.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 12, 2010)

Cierto Scooter, pero en este caso de dos dispositivos en la entrada, tenemos que tener en cuenta que uno de ellos es una pastilla de guitarra eléstrica, un elemento inductivo, que con los filtros RC de la guitarra afectarán a la salida del MP3.
Yo colocaria un circuito mezclador con un par de Transistores FET por ejemplo y cuatro componentes mas.

Saludos.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 12, 2010)

ah mi buen scooter. Te dejo esta imagen de Mackie, una empresa que hace mixers y otro tipo de cosas de audio, yo creo que ellos deben saber de que hablan, en esta imagen de la 1604vlz pro, describen el sistema de inserts, los *JACKS DE INSERT*, y describen como funciona un *PLUG STEREO*, conocido también por trs. Bueno espero que sea clara la imagen ya que una imagen dice mas que mil palabras.
saludos


----------

